# Happy Birthday Theogenes, DMcFadden



## PB Moderating Team (Aug 4, 2012)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-Theogenes (Age: hidden)
-DMcFadden (born 1953, Age: 59)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy birthday DMcFadden!!!!!!! Happy birthday Theogenes!!!!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthdays!


----------



## Berean (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthdays to youse guys!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthdays!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gforce9 (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday, good men!


----------



## dudley (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday brothers!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you one and all! (I'm 54 by the way...much younger than DMcFadden...


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 5, 2012)

Happy birthdays, Jim and Dennis! Though, Jim, I do have to have to say that – all things being equal – Dennis is closer to his _eternal_ youth than the earthly younger you.


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 6, 2012)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Happy birthdays, Jim and Dennis! Though, Jim, I do have to have to say that – all things being equal – Dennis is closer to his _eternal_ youth than the earthly younger you.



Well said, Steve!


----------



## Curt (Aug 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday, kids.


----------



## baron (Aug 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you both!!!


----------

